# Where can I find VB6 sample projects



## B3gbie (Nov 30, 2001)

I am currently doing a uni project in VB6, but there are a few bits I'm struggling a bit with. Does anybody know of anywhere where I can download sample projects (must be accessing ms Access database) to help me out.


----------



## TimCottee (Oct 10, 2001)

What sort of project? I may have some samples or can almost certainly help you out if you can give an outline of the project.


----------



## B3gbie (Nov 30, 2001)

It's an auction project with auction, client, item, auctionitem, client item tables in access and manipulating the data with a vb frontend using DAO. The trouble I'm having is with the tables made up of foreign keys, and referencing them with respect to changes in other tables, eg fadding an item and assigning it to a client and an auction (if that makes any sense).
Thanks.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

A few links to pole thro' ?
http://codeguru.earthweb.com/vb/Database/index.shtml
http://www.baristaware.com/sv/jet.htm
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q191/2/53.ASP
http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q240/3/17.ASP

lots more out there


----------



## DJ [email protected] (Aug 8, 2001)

http://www.vbworld.com/databases/


----------



## TimCottee (Oct 10, 2001)

Ok, it sounds as if it would be more appropriate then to review your database schema and the problems that you are having. I am quite happy to work through this with you and help sort this out. You can email me the project if you want or just post the relevant schema and problems here. If you want to send me anything, just send me a message with your EMail and I will reply.


----------

